# Bisbee's cabo s.l. 2012 anglers needed



## CAPT.Z (Sep 12, 2012)

"poco loco sportfishing team" has 2 spots open for the los cabos offshore oct.20and21st (we hold the tournament record w an 870lb blue) and the black&blue oct.24,25,26.
Lco across the board and full service 40flybridge w a/c 80sand130s
$2200 each (6total) and the b&b $4300 (5 to the $2000daily).
We're paid and registered team #23 on lco and #24 b&b.
Lco pays anywhere from $150000 to $350000 and the
b&b from $500,000 to $3,000,000 depending on numbers
of entries,numb of winning fish and accumulated calcuttas.
www.bisbees.com for more info.
Good attitute more important than experience since both tournaments are now team tournaments.
Call me 210 326 5026 or email [email protected]
we're scoring big again this year!


----------

